# Kinetic V's Eco-drive



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

So which do you prefer?.

For me it's eco-drive. As long as they have some reasonable light daily, they'll keep going. Even if they stop, a few minutes on the window sill and off they go.

Kinetics, you need to wear daily for a good few weeks even to give them a full charge, which will last about 6 months should you not wear it. Problem is, when it stops. You have to "shake" them for about 15-20 mins just to get them going again.

- Probably not a problem for a " normal person ", but us lot have loads of watches and it can be difficult to wear them all regularly and keep some of them going.......


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I've yet to own a Seiko and thus don't have a Kinetic, but I do have one Eco-Drive which I think is great, although it's quite a cheap and cheerful one. I think I prefer the theory behind the Eco-Drive to that behind the Kinetic.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

I own both, but I agree that overall the eco-drive is the better system if you own quite a few watches. If, as most people you only have one watch which you wear most of the time, then it makes no odds. It's more applicable to us "watch nutters" really..........


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Don't own either....but Eco-drive sounds the better system to me.

But don't Citizen have to make some compromises on dial designs to support this charging mechanism??? Didn't I read somewhere that it was the dial that was either the photo-electric cell or at least responsible for letting the light through.

Of course, Seiko can still do whatever they like with regard to dial design since it's no different to an mechanical automatic in that respect.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

...got two Kinetics , not had the pleasure of an eco jobbie yet, you are quite right about it being a pain in the arse to keep having to charge up the kinetic when you want to wear it , as you say being a fellow watch nutter and not wearing one watch like....for ever ..it does make the kinetic just slightly a pain ...but I guess in a kind of strange wierd way it can also make it that bit more alluring.....if you want a watch that you dont have to play with ever ...buy a quartz


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Eco-drive for me. I don't own a Kinetic (yet) but have seen a 100m diver that I like very much. Unfortunately it's now been discontinued by Seiko so it will probably be a right pain to find one.

I now only have one Eco-drive (but this may change very soon







) and you can see that the dial is slightly translucent - never had any problems with it though - I used to own a titanium Pulsar 200m solar diver and that had a similar dial but a Seiko movement. The only problem with that watch was that it was too light







- very well made watch though


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

I had a Citizen EcoDrive for maybe 7 years with no trouble at all with it, in all weathers etc. I think I replaced the glass once, that was it.

I always thought the EcoDrive dials had a nice iridescent effect - it is a photoelctric cell as you say Silver Hawk.

As I surf about the various watch forums Kinetics definitely have more negative comments than EcoDrives - I read a post only a few days ago (I have searched to find it but cannot find it now) where a question was posed along the lines of "Long term, how are your EcoDrives going?". The answers were not good at all really, one guy said he had bought around 5 different types, the newest being about 3 years old now, all were not working and sitting in a drawer.

To me you'd be better off long term with a normal auto and stay away from finicky capacitors and all that. But if you have to go for one by my reading of forum comments the Eco Drive is more reliable.

Si

I am sure I'll be flamed for this but I can only go on what I experience or read.

Si


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I think the Eco Drive is a better idea, and it works off artificial light also, but the fact that the Citizen's don't use a jewelled movement is disappointing. The solar Pulsar and Seiko's use 2 jewels, one at each end of the stepping motor, so I think they probably have the edge. Maybe the best of the lot is solar powered digital!?


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Griff said:


> I think the Eco Drive is a better idea, and it works off artificial light also, but the fact that the Citizen's don't use a jewelled movement is disappointing.


 Are jewells not largely superfluous in a quartz movement though?. I'm not that up on this, so please feel free to correct me, but I've read many times that the way a quartz movement works, imposes very little strain on the geartrain meaning jewells are not necessarily req'd!. They are often only used as a selling point or just vanity??


----------



## husain (Dec 20, 2004)

eco drive, of course.

i got one and never proble.

just re-charge it once a week (over weekend).

then when get back to work on monday, it's better as usual


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Garry said:


> Griff said:
> 
> 
> > I think the Eco Drive is a better idea, and it works off artificial light also, but the fact that the Citizen's don't use a jewelled movement is disappointing.
> ...


 Certainly not vanity as they are just bearings. There seems little doubt that a 5 jewel Ronda or 7 jewel ETA e.g. are better quality, less likely to pack in or slow up, and certainly required for a Kinetic where there is a rotor and capacity drive shaft which spins round like the clappers to charge up the capacitor. Having a jewel at each end of the stepping motor has to be beneficial I think in the long term. My Tissot Autoquartz which is the same idea as a Kinetic has 17 jewels in it, and there is no doubt it is excellent quality. I just feel Citizen could have done the same as Seiko/Pulsar and made their movements at least 2 jewels as I mentioned in the post above. My Tissot Classic, which is an ordinary quartz, has a 15 jewel movement


----------



## leighton (Jan 27, 2004)

Garry said:


> Kinetics, you need to wear daily for a good few weeks even to give them a full charge, which will last about 6 months should you not wear it. Problem is, when it stops. You have to "shake" them for about 15-20 mins just to get them going again.


 I was wondering if an automatic watch winder would work on a Kinetic ?


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

It should Leighton, no reason why not.........


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Griff said:


> Garry said:
> 
> 
> > Griff said:
> ...


 I understand what you mean Griff, but you tend to read very conflicting opinions on this indeed. It would be nice if someone could give us the facts. It's often stated for example that more than 17 jewells in a mechanical is a waste of time....??


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I don't think the number of jewels is salient when talking of quartz movements unless there are bearing points that would truly benefit from their inclusion. The number of jewels may reflect an attention to detail that will make the movement better, as a whole.

For my part I prefer my 25 jeweled eta 2824/2 to a 17 jeweled one because it has other enhancements like the improved shock resistance.

From what I've seen, mechanical watches benefit from improved bearing materials where non-mechanical ones don't. Doh!

Solar powered watches have less mechanical components (on the whole) than do mechanically implemented ones.

I don't have a clue how many jewels my Seiko kinetic has or my G10 for that matter.

Perhaps some mechanically motivated quartz watches have high tech bearing technology that we may not be aware of?

I also suspect that most of our high tech watches will outlive us all by a wide margin.

If properly cared for.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Nice one Stan,

You've answered my question without answering it....









Are you a politician by any chance..........


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

...........








....................


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Garry said:


> Nice one Stan,
> 
> You've answered my question without answering it....
> 
> ...


 A politician?









I'd rather have piles.
















No, I'm just a slob.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

............Good answer.......







...........


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Thanks dude!

Still a slob.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

........So am I, don't worry.

At least now we're not alone on the forum........


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Sounds right, G.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Stan said:


> I don't have a clue how many jewels my Seiko kinetic has or my G10 for that matter.


 6 for the former, and 7 for the G10


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2004)

In my experience if anything goes wrong with a quartz watch it is usually with the electronic side and most watch repairers now keep stocks of popular quartz movements and just throw the old one away and put in a new one.


----------



## leighton (Jan 27, 2004)

Not all that keen on eco's but I could be tempted to have this.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Give me the Eco over the kinetic anytime. I just keep it exposed to light as much as possible and it's ready to go when I am. If I lived in an area that experiences 6 months of darkness annually, I think the ki would be more useful.


----------

